# Guess it's coming to my neck of the woods tonight. (Thousands to rally in Charlotte)



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thousands to rally in Charlotte after grand jury's decision in F - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Keep you and yours safe!

AJ


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Keep indoors. DO NOT show a weapon if police are about.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Luckily I'm not _in_ Charlotte but I don't plan venturing outside my house tonight regardless. I will be vigilant none the less. I will have my weapon on me. With one in the chamber...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Be safe.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, tonight could prove to be interesting all over the country. If the protests peter out -- it is all over. But if things get worse than last night, we could be in for a long stretch of violence.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I pray that these protest rallies stay peaceful, but I can't help but think they are just an excuse to loot and pillage.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You are fair game if you are white and happen to get caught up anywhere near these crowds. You will be nothing but an incident report. Dont go near them if you can help it.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I pray that these protest rallies stay peaceful, but I can't help but think they are just an excuse to loot and pillage.


There are some places in this country, where the business owners will protect what is theirs. If the looters pick the wrong areas, they may get a rude awakening.

AJ


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Good thing you're not all that close to Charlotte. You'll have a fine chance to sit in front of the tv and watch the craziness from a safe distance. All but one protest has been peaceful so far. Odds are things will be ok. If all they could muster in Chicago was 200 people, I have doubts about 'thousands' in Charlotte.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

A J said:


> There are some places in this country, where the business owners will protect what is theirs. If the looters pick the wrong areas, they may get a rude awakening.
> 
> AJ


You know ... think about this.

In those stores we witnessed getting looted -- what if the owner and a few of his employees had a few 12 ga Mossbergs and as soon as the looters started entering -- they had fired say above their heads maybe blowing out some windows high up. I would bet good money THAT action would have stopped the animals dead in their tracks and the word would have spread quickly OUTSIDE the store.

What the hell is the matter with some of these store owners?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

according to my local news there are rallies planned all day and into the night all over the US. I just don't understand the mentality of people doing this. We all knew it would spread like wildfire, just cant understand why unless people are just wanting to be violent and destroy stuff. It is not just black people. The news footage I have been watching shows light skin colors also.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Good thing you're not all that close to Charlotte. You'll have a fine chance to sit in front of the tv and watch the craziness from a safe distance. All but one protest has been peaceful so far. Odds are things will be ok. If all they could muster in Chicago was 200 people, I have doubts about 'thousands' in Charlotte.


we had more than 200 here in Seattle. I think that if the media and social networking continue to sensationalize this, there will be more people wanting to get in on the fun. Heck doesn't everyone want to go burn down their local walmart?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm afraid it's going to spread like wildfire and spread into the suburbs and neighboring towns. If even near the amount of people show up that they're predicting I think it has a serious potential to turn violent. I am not in Charlotte but I have people I care about greatly there. But it's not just Charlotte. There will be these "peaceful" protests all over the country.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Today will be the tail of the tape last night i fear was just the spark. So rember situational awareness be safe


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> according to my local news there are rallies planned all day and into the night all over the US. I just don't understand the mentality of people doing this. We all knew it would spread like wildfire, just cant understand why unless people are just wanting to be violent and destroy stuff. It is not just black people. The news footage I have been watching shows light skin colors also.


Thats just it. Some people like to be part of a mob, to be safe from the constraints of the law and go destroy stuff. Most people would not on their own go throw a rock through a window, steal a TV, or set a car on fire. They know they would immediately be arrested and put in jail. But as a mob, chances are they will get away with it. The poeple who do this are not people who work to support their family, buy homes, or pay taxes. They are mostly from what I have seen people who through their own poor choices in life are unable to find good paying jobs to support themselves and then feel they are owed something and are being oppressed. This is their opportunity to lash out and "get some payback".


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I'm afraid it's going to spread like wildfire and spread into the suburbs and neighboring towns. If even near the amount of people show up that they're predicting I think it has a serious potential to turn violent. I am not in Charlotte but I have people I care about greatly there. But it's not just Charlotte. There will be these "peaceful" protests all over the country.


Not to worry. The natives -- dumb as they are -- have enough sense to stay clear of any areas populated with good-ole boys. Just sayin ....

No, they will stick purely to the inner city slums


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I cannot speak for all of Minnesota. But in my little corner of it, we should be fine. The weatherman is saying we are going to have clear skies all day and night. So the bastards should show up nicely against the backdrop of snow if they decide to start anything.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont think anything will happen here. If it did, the "projects" are on the other side of town from me.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> I cannot speak for all of Minnesota. But in my little corner of it, we should be fine. The weatherman is saying we are going to have clear skies all day and night. So the bastards should show up nicely against the backdrop of snow if they decide to start anything.


Geezums -- do the Al Sharptons even know where Minnesota is?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Geezums -- do the Al Sharptons even know where Minnesota is?


Oh yeah. This is the Berkeley of the north. This is lib central. That is why Mrs Inor and I desperately want to get out.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well guess my plans to stay home tonight are kaput. Forgot tonight was the assembly at the high school for class rep from 6-9. Hopefully we'll be home before (if) anything happens. Can't deny my child going to their own class rep.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

there is a protest in Juneau alaska wow


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well as far as I can find from the local news the thousands ended up being hundreds and there was no violence, looting or fires.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

In Cleveland the protest involved a few hundred. They tied up some traffic downtown, got themselves on tv and went home. No violence, no injuries, no arrests.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> according to my local news there are rallies planned all day and into the night all over the US. I just don't understand the mentality of people doing this. We all knew it would spread like wildfire, just cant understand why unless people are just wanting to be violent and destroy stuff. It is not just black people. The news footage I have been watching shows light skin colors also.


What's not to understand?

They want a separate system of justice for them and one for the rest of us. Don't you understand that it's ok for them to be lawless? Just look at the Head Gangster. He hasn't been charged with any crimes nor held accountable for any of the lawless acts that he's perpretrated on the citizens of this country.

An no criminal of color should ever be confronted by any peace officer to hold them accountable. And they should just take the beating like that little chippie who mouthed off the the football player in New Jersey. You all deserve to get beat for what was done to my forefathers a century ago. No! Ya'lls white just like they was and you need to take what's coming to ya.

Sad thing is the folks responsible for little mike's behavior back in August - his parents - will never be held accountable for raising a gangster wannabe. Hell I grew up going to school with kids from Mafia families. They were all taught how to behave and what happens when you bring a pair of fists to a gun fight.

But Mike's parents don't want to hear how they were not the best parents in the world. no siree bob. they see big dollar signs and their 20 minutes of fame in the limelight and have already started in to cash in on his death.

You all stay safe, this won't peter out any time soon. It's just like the Jerry Springer show onlyin prime time


----------

